# Is anyone shooting ducks???



## ahartz (Dec 28, 2000)

This is the quietest I have seen this board in mid November???

this weather....:rant::rant::rant::gaga::gaga:


----------



## nastynate2728 (Mar 30, 2010)

I agree with you, the weather was really shaping up the beginning of this month but here we go again, mild temps forcasted the next 5-7 days. Looks like we have a good hunt for tomorrow, after that we may be in a week lull with the forecasted weather. I love seeing pics of everyones hunts just not that many to be seen this year... I think it will get better?!?!


----------



## Retiredducker (Oct 11, 2011)

Not tearing them up...definite lack of flight Mallards...GEs starting to show up but zero wind and tons of coots make it difficult. Heading to Canada for Mon/Tue for third of five hunts...then hopefully a couple decent hunts the last week.


----------



## Retiredducker (Oct 11, 2011)

I have friends in Missouri who are having the best hunting in years...got a ton of birds about Nov 10...we just don't get those prarie birds...


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

Retiredducker said:


> I have friends in Missouri who are having the best hunting in years...got a ton of birds about Nov 10...we just don't get those prarie birds...


That's how it is in OK. Pretty good stuff right now. Still haven't seen the huge push of mallards but there are plenty.


----------



## roughshot (Oct 25, 2008)

Was an active morning today. Had a flock of mallards land in the reeds 5 min before shooting light. Didn't want to shoot into the flock so picked up on a drake that was about to land just outside my decoys, missed the first shot, followed up with the second to hear "click" damn gun was too dirty to seat the bold tight. It was single shot morning from there.
Dumped a drake mallard that was circling after the flock left. Upon retreaving had a flock of buffies come it at my feet. Picked up a drake. Then sat back down to pick up a merg. After the sun started to glare on the lake, the flight was over and I needed to get to work anyways. Be back out tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Because I was accused of being selfish, I took this weekend off and am going to St. Joe to visit the girly. So the birdies are all yers.

It appears I made the right call, and next week looks to be more of the same.

Take a look at the last week of the season. Highs in the low 30's, lows 15-18. That's what we've been waiting for. But the Friday ender...lost THE weekend...

You guys are going to weep if we're locked in for the split, and the Mallards arrive December 1st and 2nd, which I suspect will happen if the forecast is accurate....


----------



## JackieTreeHorn (Sep 15, 2008)

Hunting nw lower this weekend. Will give a report of what's moving. If anyone wants to join shoot me a pm. Will be in benzie co primarily.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

Good number of birds here right now, but not killable with this weather. Sitting on no hunting lakes. Not going out to feed in the mornings and after shooting time in the evenings. Now on days we get weather......game on.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Boyd (Aug 19, 2006)

I've been out at the draw every weekend and only have had a couple good draws. But last Saturday I know they only killed 45 in the AM. I don't think Sunday was much better. Here's my theory, it took too long for the birds to show up and now that they are here they have plenty of corn left in the refuge and no reason to leave. I haven't made it out to the big water because I only have a 14 foot semi v. I have a one man MLB and the decoys and might try something this weekend. Just have been worried about how shallow the bay actually is and not being that familiar with it. You would think if you are butted up to the refuge you would be able to have a decent hunt but it's been slow and never get the good picks when the wind is right. Sucks that we only have 2 weekends left. Hopefully Thanksgiving and next weekend will have some better weather.


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

I've only been out four times this year, including last night, and only had one good hunt, a morning hunt just before halloween. The rest of my outings have been afternoon, bluebird sky type of days, with little to no wind. So its been a weak rookie year all around on my end.

I'll be hunting both tomorrow and sunday mornings, and I have a good idea on where to hunt. Last night I kicked out a ton of mallards and geese while paddling out, they circled a couple of times, but disappeared after that. Hopefully they decided to return and will give me a shot or two..... Crossing my fingers


----------



## michiganduckmaster (Dec 28, 2011)

Were still killing Diver in good numbers took limit yesterday


----------



## cupped-n-locked (Jan 5, 2006)

Limits the last six days in a row out of the layout boat.....


----------



## carsonr2 (Jan 15, 2009)

We've been killing birds consistently since the weekend before Halloween as well. Mostly divers, but some mallards have been brought down as well.


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

I'll put it like this...I'm starting to spend more time daydreaming about next spring's trout fishing than about my next duck hunt.

Haven't been able to hunt as much as last year, and few local birds made things tougher early on. I will be able to hunt probably three days in the next week, though the weather isn't promising. And I've managed to get the 30th free, so I'll be out for the last hurrah.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

Played around and watched some long tails this morning. See what the weekend brings. Might get sunburned in the layout tomorrow.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

waxico said:


> Because I was accused of being selfish, I took this weekend off and am going to St. Joe to visit the girly. So the birdies are all yers.
> 
> It appears I made the right call, and next week looks to be more of the same.
> 
> ...


"Woe is Me"

I too am a little dissapointed that we lost a weekend to hunt ducks in zone 3. Added it during the week for late hunt. Typically weekends are when most working folks can hunt. Feels like we opened early and are closing early. I won't be able to get out anytimes during the week unless I get sick... But the majority got their wish, so i can't complain to much i guess. I predict a lot of birds will be around SW MI in early December this year. Anyone want to take that bet ? 

Never pulled the trigger last weekend. Found birds, in huntable numbers, but they are very wary. And the warm weather is not helping. I never put a coat on last weekend. And the fishermen are still out with the warm weather. Sure is nice to experience opening weekend conditions towards the end of the season. Oh well, two more weekends and I can sleep in. I am not suprised by the seasons I guess. It is MI, and it is a hard state to get change. Maybe Obama can work on the duck hunting seasons for us now that he claims he fixed the automobile industry fall out.


----------



## duckhtr213890 (Feb 9, 2008)

Pretty slow this morning but managed a few birds by myself. Everyone else wanted to go deer waiting


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

To answer the original question, yes.

I know some guys are withholding pictures and reports until after the season.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

KLR said:


> To answer the original question, yes.
> 
> I know some guys are withholding pictures and reports until after the season.


Yep. Know quite a few regulars that held back and are really quiet....and they been doin really well. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

ahartz said:


> This is the quietest I have seen this board in mid November???
> 
> this weather....:rant::rant::rant::gaga::gaga:


I'm waiting on your typical sweet diver pics.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cheeseandquackers (Jun 20, 2007)

Not alot of birds around but there are some. Ive noticed that birds are more decoyable this year. Making the shots that are available and decoying birds to me is a very succesful season, even though there arent great numbers of birds around. So far this is an excellent season and havent shot many divers this year at all. Mostly puddlers, which is a a 180 from last year.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Retiredducker said:


> I have friends in Missouri who are having the best hunting in years...got a ton of birds about Nov 10...we just don't get those prarie birds...


I hope that holds up. Will be there in December for a week. Gonna target ducks three days and geese for two.


----------



## Retiredducker (Oct 11, 2011)

On your own or with an outfitter...?


----------



## Cardinal (Nov 2, 2005)

Boyd said:


> I've been out at the draw every weekend and only have had a couple good draws. But last Saturday I know they only killed 45 in the AM. I don't think Sunday was much better. Here's my theory, it took too long for the birds to show up and now that they are here they have plenty of corn left in the refuge and no reason to leave. I haven't made it out to the big water because I only have a 14 foot semi v. I have a one man MLB and the decoys and might try something this weekend. Just have been worried about how shallow the bay actually is and not being that familiar with it. You would think if you are butted up to the refuge you would be able to have a decent hunt but it's been slow and never get the good picks when the wind is right. Sucks that we only have 2 weekends left. Hopefully Thanksgiving and next weekend will have some better weather.


Good luck,

I hope that boat works out for you. It has bothered me since I sold it to you and we got off on the wrong foot. Hope the repair was minor and /cheap.

Be careful out there. 

-J


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

The girlfriend txted me this morning while I was deer hunting to tell me there were a load of geese in the corn stubble in one of my fields. So the deer will be safe tomorrow mornin! (the geese probably will be too).


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Retiredducker said:


> On your own or with an outfitter...?


Going with Mike McMann. Dad hunted with them last year and had a great hunt.


----------



## BDK (Oct 14, 2012)

Good mallard numbers around me, but hard to get moving. Best bet is the new pods of buff's that decided to show up this week. Layout or the guys down from me did good out of their boat blind.


----------



## DUCK LAB JAKE (Mar 6, 2004)

Big Daddy Kane


----------



## S.B. Walleyes&Waterfowl (Jan 10, 2012)

Seems to be mainly a layout november from what I've herd/seen. Glad the fish are moving in. Hoping to get one more good mallard shoot before the season is over. But gotta fill this deer tag first...I'm trying.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Kingcrapp (Jan 6, 2009)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> Yep. Know quite a few regulars that held back and are really quiet....and they been doin really well.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire



What does that mean kid..are you saying a duel meaning here? Are they in the managed areas? Or is it about the comment about the season dates?


----------



## slammer (Feb 21, 2006)

Drove through management area today. Almost nobody there and mallards everywhere.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Kingcrapp said:


> What does that mean kid..are you saying a duel meaning here? Are they in the managed areas? Or is it about the comment about the season dates?


means people are killing birds and not telling on the internets...


----------



## chemo13 (May 10, 2006)

Went to a small river which had mallards. Today nothing. Dogs face.sort of tells it all. 

My bloodshot eyes due to too much time sitting in tree.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

chemo13 said:


> Went tk a small river which had mallards. Today nothing. Dogs face.sort of tells it all.
> 
> View attachment 26597


That's a cool looking blind. It a sneak boat or similar?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## chemo13 (May 10, 2006)

sswhitelightning said:


> That's a cool looking blind. It a sneak boat or similar.
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Momarsh. Sans motor.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> means people are killing birds and not telling on the internets...


^^
It's making my internet scouting much more difficult.


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

KLR said:


> ^^
> It's making my internet scouting much more difficult.


But not as much fun.   

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

This is officially my worst season ever. The birds will show up and season will be closed. I keep looking and birds that are in my honey holes are nowhere to be found. Really, not seeing birds in any numbers anywhere to be exact. I am going to turn my attention to deer and work on my 2nd buck as this duck season is toast for me. Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

smoke said:


> Front loaded splits are nothing new, other states do this very thing with excellent results. Take a look at the frame work in Ms. and Ar. they see and understand whats going on with the migration. Before everyone jumps on board and flames me for my beliefs. I fully understand that Michigan is extremely different that the two states mentioned in my last statement. But it could work here too.
> 
> Not bee otching about the season dates, just positive something better could be adopted that would please 90% of the hunters in the state.
> 
> ...


Todd,

Could not agree more. If it takes a 4th zone, so be it. If it takes the bay going back to zone 2, so be it. Let's just try it for once. Give it a chance. Worst thing that could happen is SW gets a great season and the east side gets what we usually get. If a 4th zone is drawn, I really hope it would extend to Calhoun county at least. I know the map Field & Feathers sent me last year did not. I believe the Shia Kid is right, if the bay went back to zone 2, it would be easier for us to get better dates. Maybe that should be the first stepping stone. At any rate, I agree with you, all the way, lets at least get out the comfort zone and try something different. 

(I hope that is different enough of a post for the S. Kid to get.)


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Bellyup said:


> Todd,
> 
> Could not agree more. If it takes a 4th zone, so be it. If it takes the bay going back to zone 2, so be it. Let's just try it for once. Give it a chance. Worst thing that could happen is SW gets a great season and the east side gets what we usually get. If a 4th zone is drawn, I really hope it would extend to Calhoun county at least. I know the map Field & Feathers sent me last year did not. I believe the Shia Kid is right, if the bay went back to zone 2, it would be easier for us to get better dates. Maybe that should be the first stepping stone. At any rate, I agree with you, all the way, lets at least get out the comfort zone and try something different.
> 
> (I hope that is different enough of a post for the S. Kid to get.)


i thought you stole smokes ID and posted as smoke...his post sounded like one yours. sorry smoke.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Bellyup said:


> Todd,
> 
> Could not agree more. If it takes a 4th zone, so be it. If it takes the bay going back to zone 2, so be it. Let's just try it for once. Give it a chance. Worst thing that could happen is SW gets a great season and the east side gets what we usually get. If a 4th zone is drawn, I really hope it would extend to Calhoun county at least. I know the map Field & Feathers sent me last year did not. I believe the Shia Kid is right, if the bay went back to zone 2, it would be easier for us to get better dates. Maybe that should be the first stepping stone. At any rate, I agree with you, all the way, lets at least get out the comfort zone and try something different.
> 
> (I hope that is different enough of a post for the S. Kid to get.)


Queue the JD tennis shoe hunter DNR speech.

When did the bay become a reason for no early split :lol: 

Funny how Sag. Bay is tagged for all perceived wrongs in the duck hunting community.

If I recall either LoBrass or JD has stated in the past that the SE guys also didn't want to go later. Also that the sole reason for no early split was hunter participation, nothing to do with Sag. Bay. 
Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## population control (Apr 18, 2009)

Here is an idea.
You get 30 days of season any damn time you want it. every morning you want to hunt you go to the licence place and get a stamp or permit. 
you got 30 days you pick'em. you get caught hunting without the permit your done for five years.
you want birds for mounts you can kill them as late as you want
hell make it year round thirty days only 6 a day.
end of the cryin 
i'm one for later the better.
and i think the 4th zone is a fine idea but you guys might want to think about the pressure your gonna bring on yourselves down there. You get a later season and guys that are closed will be runnin your rivers and the big lake over there for sure.


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

TSS Caddis said:


> Queue the JD tennis shoe hunter DNR speech.
> 
> When did the bay become a reason for no early split :lol:
> 
> ...


The bay Tennis shoe crowd, combined with the SE make discussions for the extreme SW guys a mute point. Thus, with the bay being in the northern most reaches of Zone 3, them getting tagged for a the wrongs in duck hunting.

Seeing you mentioned the tennis shoe crowd, and I think we have established that they are the most important. Wouldn't have this years Zone 2 dates been better for the majority of the Bay hunters(ie, that tennis shoe crowd, warm weather group that gets talked about). Outside of the opening weekend crowding stuff(bla, bla, bla, bla) the bay would have opened 1 week earlier, only lost 5 days on the end(with those being the less important for the "majority" m-f days), and would also have a split that would have a greater opportunity of being usuable(Dec 15 and 16) instead of a complete wash out at the end of December???????????????

At least for my thinking, putting the most consideration on the unseen "majority", that sure seems like a better season for them.
More early days for recruitment
Less chance of freeze up for retention
Open at all peak east side migration times
Minimal lost days at the end of season


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

population control said:


> Here is an idea.
> You get 30 days of season any damn time you want it. every morning you want to hunt you go to the licence place and get a stamp or permit.
> you got 30 days you pick'em. you get caught hunting without the permit your done for five years.
> you want birds for mounts you can kill them as late as you want
> ...


Lol if u felt shady about killing hens a spring hunt killing ducks full off eggs will seal the deal. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

goosemanrdk said:


> The bay Tennis shoe crowd, combined with the SE make discussions for the extreme SW guys a mute point. Thus, with the bay being in the northern most reaches of Zone 3, them getting tagged for a the wrongs in duck hunting.
> 
> Seeing you mentioned the tennis shoe crowd, and I think we have established that they are the most important. Wouldn't have this years Zone 2 dates been better for the majority of the Bay hunters(ie, that tennis shoe crowd, warm weather group that gets talked about). Outside of the opening weekend crowding stuff(bla, bla, bla, bla) the bay would have opened 1 week earlier, only lost 5 days on the end(with those being the less important for the "majority" m-f days), and would also have a split that would have a greater opportunity of being usuable(Dec 15 and 16) instead of a complete wash out at the end of December???????????????
> 
> ...


So Sag Bay is the only place with tennis shoe hunters?

Just Ducky must be asleep at the wheel with his DNR no early split speech.

To me Sag Bay is the farthest from your concerns. Until you can break the DNR preference for participation(Tennis Shoe Hunters), SW will never get what they want regardless of where Sag Bay lies. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

TSS Caddis said:


> So Sag Bay is the only place with tennis shoe hunters?
> 
> To me Sag Bay is the farthest from your concerns. Until you can break the DNR preference for participation(Tennis Shoe Hunters), SW will never get what they want regardless of where Sag Bay lies.
> 
> ...


Nope, but according to a map that was mulled over in the past, it would be the place with the "most."

And I agree with the DNR prefernce comment, but many of the guys upset in the SW feel that getting "rid of the bay" would significantly lessen the obsticles towards "potentially" getting more of what they want.

My comments about the bay and Zone 2 dates, is not about promoting a "change" but rather pointing out some food for thought. With weekends being the most important days.
If the bay had zone 2 dates, this year would have had 9 weekends open for sure and a possible 10th(Dec 15 and 16).
With the dates now(and based on things being frozen by the end of December, there is 8 open weekends.

Which of those scenarios serves the "greater good of the "majority" of the bay hunters?


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

I'm highly skeptical that if the 'most' tennis shoe hunters were pushed into zone 2 that the DNR would suddenly stop caring about the ones left in zone 3 and split early.

Sag. Bay and surrounding areas constitute the vast majority of waterfowlers and waterfowl areas in the state. IMO, Sag Bay should get what they desire and adjust from there. Not that no one else's voice should be heard, but as you've admitted Sag Bay Area hunters make up the majority. I don't believe all waterfowl conversations should be geared toward the SW, and that seems to be a reoccurring theme every year. Push the bay into zone 2 so SW can get what they want.


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

Bellyup said:


> Let's just try it for once. Give it a chance.


Sorry but the DNR doesn't operate on that type of logic and trying to convince them on a premise like that...you are better off sticking to complaining about season dates/lack of birds/increased pressure.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

sswhitelightning said:


> Lol if u felt shady about killing hens a spring hunt killing ducks full off eggs will seal the deal.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


If you can't tell it's a drake in the spring you're blind in one eye and can't see out of the other! LOL A spring season?? LMAO if we can't shoot the 1000's of sandhill cranes that are here and can't even shoot a morning dove in this state. THE ONLY way you will ever beable to shoot a spring bird is if you are a native american indian.

On to another reply, I believe the number of reps on cwac from the east/se side out number reps from West/SW reps 2 to 1. If I remember correctly there are reps from harsens, shi flats, nq point, waterfowl usa, st. clair flats plus at large reps from the area as well. You count the 2 or 3 up reps and NLP reps and we have the majority. I am in no way, shape or form putting any blame on the reps personally I have worked with most of them when I was on the committe and most I would share a blind with anyday of the season. They are voting as their stakeholders want. But the numbers do not lie. We are out numbered when it comes to opening late. 

SK: You thought bellyup jacked my user name and posted up? Really Dan; because I would like to see some thinking outside the normal opening dates? Knowing how you and Dave squabble like school girls on here not sure how I should take that statement. So I am going to take it as a typical SK slam on any other person. 

One more reply

I was on cwac for 7 or 8 years. To be honest we could save a lot of time at the meetings if we just opened as early as possible in the UP then let that date dictate when the rest of the zones open. Hey I have an idea lets open them 1 week apart from each other, yeah that will work. Meeting adjorned. If I remember correctly the season dates have only varied by 1 or 2 weeks either way for years. Why even bother to discuss them? This is first hand knowledge Dan I was a sitting board member for a few years then had the pleasure of serving as Bud Dankers vice chair for a year then the doubious  job of chairman for for >3 years before stepping down. I've really looked back on my experiance on cwac since stepping down. It was deff. and experiance I will not forget.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

smoke said:


> If you can't tell it's a drake in the spring you're blind in one eye and can't see out of the other! LOL A spring season?? LMAO if we can't shoot the 1000's of sandhill cranes that are here and can't even shoot a morning dove in this state. THE ONLY way you will ever beable to shoot a spring bird is if you are a native american indian.
> .


Not sure why this is directed at me. I never participate in any of this petty Internet arguing on seasons. I don't agree there should be a spring season and didn't see how u interpreted me as that. Just said if u feel guilty about shooting hens a suggested spring hunt by another member would make u feel worse. Yes I imagine even though drakes at their prime in spring many people would still shoot hens if there was this mythical season. How do u know I'm not native American anyhow? Geesh. Leave me out of online season bickering. If my part as a water fowler is needed I will voice my opinion in person.



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## decoy706 (Jul 28, 2006)

I believe the number of reps on cwac from the east/se side out number reps from West/SW reps 2 to 1. If I remember correctly there are reps from harsens, shi flats, nq point, waterfowl usa, st. clair flats plus at large reps from the area as well. You count the 2 or 3 up reps and NLP reps and we have the majority.

here is my map for 2012


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

smoke: I agree on 99% of what you said.

i also would love the latest opener possible. or even a front loaded split (i think i was one of the first vocal advocates of it on this board years ago).

what i don't agree with is global warming causing dry/low water table. 

I also believe opening a week later this specific season (or even 2 weeks) would not have changed 1 thing as far as bird harvest success. mighta gave the SW guys a little better harvest but i'll bet it would be very minuscule in the overall picture. Hurricane Sandy was a HUGE variable and probably will be the story of how our season went. it is what it is.

I wonder if Andy thought his post would garner 20 pages...


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

sswhitelightning said:


> Not sure why this is directed at me. I never participate in any of this petty Internet arguing on seasons. I don't agree there should be a spring season and didn't see how u interpreted me as that. Just said if u feel guilty about shooting hens a suggested spring hunt by another member would make u feel worse. Yes I imagine even though drakes at their prime in spring many people would still shoot hens if there was this mythical season. How do u know I'm not native American anyhow? Geesh. Leave me out of online season bickering. If my part as a water fowler is needed I will voice my opinion in person.
> 
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


"Geesh" first off nothing was directed at you. I don't even know who you are never met as near as I can remember. Don't take the quote to heart it means nothing hence the LOL and LMAO. Thread posts and e mails have no emotions so don't read anything into them that isn't there. 

FYI: I am a 1/4 native american so please do not think I am precudice towards them either. My great great grandmother was a 100% Chippewa. I'm sure no one thought you were wrong with anything so don't fret to much. I never aluded to the fact that YOU thought there should be a spring season. Go back and re-read my post i'm sure you will see my point. 

I will appoligize 1 time if you took my quote from you as a invite to "my online season bickering". I will not quote you again....... SORRY SSWL My bad......... 

Todd Alofs


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

decoy706 said:


> I believe the number of reps on cwac from the east/se side out number reps from West/SW reps 2 to 1. If I remember correctly there are reps from harsens, shi flats, nq point, waterfowl usa, st. clair flats plus at large reps from the area as well. You count the 2 or 3 up reps and NLP reps and we have the majority.
> 
> here is my map for 2012


Thanks Richard! you helped me make my point. From what I see on your detailed map there are 8 or 9 reps which I would consider East/SE and 4 maaaaybe 5 from SW Mi. if you count the center southern Mi. I believe that may be Andy from Dowagiac. So basiclly a 2 to 1 ratio. Nothing wrong with that either just loaded with SE reps and under repped over here. So hence the reason a much later opener than what we've had is probably nothing more than a dream at this point. Doesn't mean I can't voice my opinion though.  I stayed out of the season date "bickering" all pre season............ waiting on what happens this season over here in the arm pit. 

S


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Dan,
As i've stated i'm not sure about global worming either. My neighbor tracks the weather specificlly the temps closer than most. We SW Mi. are actually down 1 deg. lower the last bunch of years. So if you read the post I stated it needs to be studied. I can atribute our lack of water to a few known variables. First the shear lack of winter precipatation in the area and a warmer than normal winter last year. Hence lake Michigan didn't freeze at all. I can remember in years past the ice burgs were froze out further than you could see with binos.

More open surface area = more evaporation on all lakes including saginaw bay and all of the great lakes. Lower water levels in the great lakes = lower river levels. More people needing water more water being pumped out of lake Mi. for drinking, sprinkling and bathroom usage. 1,000,000,000 of gallons per month. With the lower precipatation it cannot keep up with these three variables. So global warming? I'm not convinced either. 
t


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

one huge factor this year is the amount of fields that got plowed under before season even started.

i'm looking out my window right now watching 30 geese pile into a tilled corn field. these are the same local geese that been hitting that field since august. These record early harvests have had a huge effect on migrating birds and how long they hang out. (puddle ducks that is)


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> one huge factor this year is the amount of fields that got plowed under before season even started.
> 
> i'm looking out my window right now watching 30 geese pile into a tilled corn field. these are the same local geese that been hitting that field since august. These record early harvests have had a huge effect on migrating birds and how long they hang out. (puddle ducks that is)


Imo the field thing doesn't have much to do with it over here. If there is an untilled corn field and a tilled corn field side by side the birds (ducks and geese) will choose the tilled one every time.

It may not be this way everywhere, but it is in the areas I hunt.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

smoke said:


> "Geesh" first off nothing was directed at you. I don't even know who you are never met as near as I can remember. Don't take the quote to heart it means nothing hence the LOL and LMAO. Thread posts and e mails have no emotions so don't read anything into them that isn't there.
> 
> FYI: I am a 1/4 native american so please do not think I am precudice towards them either. My great great grandmother was a 100% Chippewa. I'm sure no one thought you were wrong with anything so don't fret to much. I never aluded to the fact that YOU thought there should be a spring season. Go back and re-read my post i'm sure you will see my point.
> 
> ...


No harm. Thanks for reply. I must have read in too deep. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

TSS Caddis said:


> I'm highly skeptical that if the 'most' tennis shoe hunters were pushed into zone 2 that the DNR would suddenly stop caring about the ones left in zone 3 and split early.
> 
> Sag. Bay and surrounding areas constitute the vast majority of waterfowlers and waterfowl areas in the state. IMO, Sag Bay should get what they desire and adjust from there. Not that no one else's voice should be heard, but as you've admitted Sag Bay Area hunters make up the majority. I don't believe all waterfowl conversations should be geared toward the SW, and that seems to be a reoccurring theme every year. Push the bay into zone 2 so SW can get what they want.
> 
> ...


Not going to diagree with you on any of this. I am merely pointing out things that create the SW's perception of the bay. You asked why the bay gets "blamed", and I gave reasons why the SW may/may not blame them for those things. Smoke gave others as well.

Again, it is also hard to not validate the SW position(right or wrong) about the bay when you look at some of the arguments from the "majority" of the bay.
1- Want to open as early as possible
2- Don't want to loos days to freeze after Thanksgiving
3- The old 2 day(or this years 4 day) are a loss for us, but a compromise
Well, I will say again look at the "way" this seasons zone 2/Zone 3 days were layed out, oustside of the opening weekend "crowded"(bla, bla, bla bla), how aren't the zone 2 dates better?
With weekends being the most important days.
If the bay had zone 2 dates, this year would have had 9 weekends open for sure and a possible 10th(Dec 15 and 16).
With the dates now(and based on things being frozen by the end of December, there is 8 open weekends.

Given all of that, plus the 2:1 rep ratio Smoke gave, I can COMPLETELY understand why the SW guys feel the way that they do about the Bay. Makes for a pretty hopeless feeling for them if you ask me.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

I blame it on the Western UP.

You can bitch about Sag bay all you want, but the W UP pushes for the earliest possible opener and then the other zones fall in line on successive weekends.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

goosemanrdk said:


> Not going to diagree with you on any of this. I am merely pointing out things that create the SW's perception of the bay. You asked why the bay gets "blamed", and I gave reasons why the SW may/may not blame them for those things. Smoke gave others as well.
> 
> Again, it is also hard to not validate the SW position(right or wrong) about the bay when you look at some of the arguments from the "majority" of the bay.
> 1- Want to open as early as possible
> ...


I disagree on your 1. I don't believe the majority want that. I believe JD has validated that before that it is just a small NP contingent.

Your #2 I bet is 50/50. I don't know anyone that wants to close before mid December other than a few people from this site that have posted.

I think these are misconceptions that get perpetuated. Just my opinion.


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

To all of those who are concerned about my absence :evilsmile , I've been busy trying to fill my buck tag, quite unsuccessfully to date, but away from the computer mostly. I also made myself a pact that I wouldn't get entrenched in these discussions anymore because frankly I realized the season dates didn't matter to me. I shoot nearly the same amount of ducks each year, no matter when it opens and closes. Some years I work a bit harder, or travel farther, because my normal spots aren't producing. But I'm out their either way. But for the record, when I used to rant about the "tennis shoe crowd" and how the DNR emphasizes participation, I was just the messenger...attend the CWAC or other meetings and you'll hear that message loud and clear. 

And lastly, some events in my life in the last year have made me realize that life is waaaaay too short to get wrapped up this tightly in internet chat. 

Carry on gentleman.


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

TSS Caddis said:


> I disagree on your 1. I don't believe the majority want that. I believe JD has validated that before that it is just a small NP contingent.
> 
> Your #2 I bet is 50/50. I don't know anyone that wants to close before mid December other than a few people from this site that have posted.
> 
> ...


Better let the CWAC reps know of your information, cause at least when I sat on CWAC, the above was not even close to what most argued for/with.

Lets see, things I heard from reps form that area:
-don't wan to risk loosing days to freezup, ie don't go too far past thanksgiving.
-We would like to open 1 week earlier, but will compromise with 1 week later, but won't give in to your 2 weeks later.


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

goosemanrdk said:


> Better let the CWAC reps know of your information, cause at least when I sat on CWAC, the above was not even close to what most argued for/with.
> 
> Lets see, things I heard from reps form that area:
> -don't wan to risk loosing days to freezup, ie don't go too far past thanksgiving.
> -We would like to open 1 week earlier, but will compromise with 1 week later, but won't give in to your 2 weeks later.


I guess here is the best way I can sum soem of this up.

There are three monsters in this whole thing.
-Die hard guys like you and I and the people we talk to and their feelings
-CWAC reps and whomever it is they talk to and their feelings
-The DNRE waterfowl workgroup and their feelings.

None of those feelings match!!!!!!


----------



## FPFowler (Mar 2, 2012)

goosemanrdk said:


> Not going to diagree with you on any of this. I am merely pointing out things that create the SW's perception of the bay. You asked why the bay gets "blamed", and I gave reasons why the SW may/may not blame them for those things. Smoke gave others as well.
> 
> Again, it is also hard to not validate the SW position(right or wrong) about the bay when you look at some of the arguments from the "majority" of the bay.
> 1- Want to open as early as possible *No*
> ...


I guess I'm not one of these 'majorty' Saginaw Bay guys..... The best part of our season has just begun and as usual we will close with birds going hard. The rest of the season sucked and I have time off to use, so we will be making them pay while we can. 

I think it is stupid that hunters are bickering back and forth, basically arguing for who should get screwed with the dates/zones. We (Sag Bay area) had good season dates and split here last year so I just hope the 4 day split is good enough for enough hunters to justify the loss of a weekend for the 'majority' of the rest of Z3. Enjoy the late hunt and we will hope for our turn to get the dates in our favor next time.


----------



## DUCK LAB JAKE (Mar 6, 2004)

So, is anyone shooting ducks???


----------



## FPFowler (Mar 2, 2012)

goosemanrdk said:


> I guess here is the best way I can sum soem of this up.
> 
> There are three monsters in this whole thing.
> -Die hard guys like you and I and the people we talk to and their feelings
> ...


Agree!


----------



## FPFowler (Mar 2, 2012)

DUCK LAB JAKE said:


> So, is anyone shooting ducks???


Yes, the last two days have been pretty good for us. We have shot mallard ducks and even a couple of canada geese. Have you been doing any good?


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

i think z3 should set the dates for their zone first.  other zones can figure theirs out after that...


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

TSS Caddis said:


> Your #2 I bet is 50/50. I don't know anyone that wants to close before mid December other than a few people from this site that have posted.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


If I had $1 for every person and the people that they knew that said something along those lines during my short stint on CWAC, I would not have to work for a couple days, and would probably still have more money than my job pays me. And I am not just talking about SW guys either. I heard those sentiments from A LOT of areas, but then DNRE and CWAC reps would say the COMPLETE opposite at meetings.


----------



## FPFowler (Mar 2, 2012)

I say we propose a similar date/bag limit structure to our Northern neighbors, screw zones everything is covered. They start so early the ducks can hardly fly and stay open so late even the locals don't want to be outside anymore!


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> i think z3 should set the dates for their zone first.  other zones can figure theirs out after that...


I Like!!!!! Or how about everyone actually start thinking OUTSIDE the box(even just a little bit). Ie, nothing/no one ever said that the 3 seperate openers had to be on sequential weekends.


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

I think we should open Aug 1st and just run 60 days. That way nobody gets what they want and everybody can b**ch.  

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

Huntermax-4 said:


> I think we should open Aug 1st and just run 60 days.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Boom, blue wing smack downs. Sky busters won't be a problem it will be Mosquitos and fisherman.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

sswhitelightning said:


> Boom, blue wing smack downs. Sky busters won't be a problem it will be Mosquitos and fisherman.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Uh oh, somebody likes those dates so that won't work.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FPFowler (Mar 2, 2012)

Huntermax-4 said:


> Uh oh, somebody likes those dates so that won't work.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Feb 11-13, 2013. There will likely be no ducks around for anyone to worry about, it is on three consecutive weekdays and we won't miss Valentine's day!


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

FPFowler said:


> Feb 11-13, 2013. There will likely be no ducks around for anyone to worry about, it is on three consecutive weekdays and we won't miss Valentine's day!


Put in my vacation request. With the right Mid February thaw, I will be covered in ducks.:yikes:


----------



## Mason87 (Oct 29, 2011)

Why can't anyone just be thankful that we have 60 days to hunt and not 40 or 30? As far as weekends to hunt.....are you kidding me? Thats what vacation time is for and if you can't take it then sell all of your stuff and go hunt deer. Could it be better? yea. Could it be worse? yea. If anything it changes year to year, and every year someone is getting "screwed" over because of the weather......well deal with it.

P.S. I have been shooting a few birds


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

sswhitelightning said:


> Boom, blue wing smack downs. Sky busters won't be a problem it will be Mosquitos and fisherman.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


And we'll have to rename "tennis shoe" hunters to "flip flop" hunters.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

Can somebody explain the difference between killing 24 teal and 24 buffies? It seems to be ok to shoot a ton of teal but be mocked to shoot buffies. Seems like a double standard. 

By the way thanks Andy for helping us start the first thread on how to change the season dates. I figured we would at least make it to December. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Chez29 (May 11, 2008)

First, I havent been shooting any birds. Working over the zone 1 split so my season is over. Still scouted during the warm spell and didnt see any huntable numbers anywhere nearby anyway.
I still think z1 should open the last weekend of Sept, this year that would have been Sep 29. Some years it would be open earlier others like this year would have been later. The split would seemingly have been perfectly timed this year with season closed for the warm spell and then opening right before a major system moved thru, I just dont think there are many birds left to move thru.
My thoughts are this. There are *way* *more* birds around in the early/mid season then late. The late season is a more effective time to hunt as birds are more concentrated, looking for food more due to cold, more likely to be new to area so decoy better than locals. 
To put it another way, if you went to the bar to pick up a chick there are a ton of girls early on but your success rate isnt nearly as good as when you wait for last call when only the desperate are left and pickins are easy. :lol:
As for the usual tennis shoe comments vs the hard core guys, come on up to the western UP sometime, I would bet I hunt as brutal of days if not worse in October than you do in December and January.


----------



## Chez29 (May 11, 2008)

deadduck365 said:


> Can somebody explain the difference between killing 24 teal and 24 buffies? It seems to be ok to shoot a ton of teal but be mocked to shoot buffies. Seems like a double standard.
> 
> By the way thanks Andy for helping us start the first thread on how to change the season dates. I figured we would at least make it to December.
> 
> ...


Think you have this flipped I see way more people who like to hunt early mocked as tennis shoe hunters etc vs the "hard core" guys who hunt buffies.


----------



## Loonboy (Nov 13, 2012)

The CWAC group that make the season suggestions is a joke . Zone 3 holds the most seats on the board and most of them don't even hunt local most of the season . Last I knew there were like 20 seats and only 3 reps from zone 2 and only 1 rep from Zone 1 . Let each zone be heard equally . We have people who don't have a clue making suggestions on our seasons . Nothing but a good ohl boy club


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Loonboy said:


> The CWAC group that make the season suggestions is a joke . Zone 3 holds the most seats on the board and most of them don't even hunt local most of the season . Last I knew there were like 20 seats and only 3 reps from zone 2 and only 1 rep from Zone 1 . Let each zone be heard equally . We have people who don't have a clue making suggestions on our seasons . Nothing but a good ohl boy club
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


i think your way off base here. zone 1 reps did their own choosing without any influence from z2 or z3. thats been established many times. nice try tho.

so a majority of our duck hunters rest in z3....A HUGE majority. so your suggesting we should not weight the reps according to the zones hunting population? sorry, don't agree with this. zone reps are responsible for their zones only...if you actually sat at a meeting once you would see that no one messes with each others zones. the zone reps hash out their zone recommendations and the rest vote on it. I have never seen a z3 rep try to go against the grain on what z1 or z2 reps want for their zone.

the only thing that could possible be an issue is if different zone reps want openers that are the same, this has been clearly stated by lowbrass (acting chairman) that he wants 3 seperate openers. that is clearly the only times zones reps may clash.


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

Loonboy said:


> The CWAC group that make the season suggestions is a joke . Zone 3 holds the most seats on the board and most of them don't even hunt local most of the season . Last I knew there were like 20 seats and only 3 reps from zone 2 and only 1 rep from Zone 1 . Let each zone be heard equally . We have people who don't have a clue making suggestions on our seasons . Nothing but a good ohl boy club
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Who pissed in your cheerios this morning.....

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Loonboy (Nov 13, 2012)

Lol I have sat in many meetings . I'm the reason we in zone 1 and zone 2 get a 2 day late season . They were saying we were froze up so it wouldn't work . Even the Dnr waterfowl specialist was saying the same . My response was when was the last time you were north during late nov - dec . He hadn't been . 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

Still killing ducks yep. Lol

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Loonboy said:


> Lol I have sat in many meetings . I'm the reason we in zone 1 and zone 2 get a 2 day late season . They were saying we were froze up so it wouldn't work . Even the Dnr waterfowl specialist was saying the same . My response was when was the last time you were north during late nov - dec . He hadn't been .
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


again thats up to your reps. not ours. my original criticism still stands. you were rippin on the rep system, so is it the DNR or the CWAC you have a problem with?


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> again thats up to your reps. not ours. my original criticism still stands. you were rippin on the rep system, so is it the DNR or the CWAC you have a problem with?


And it's amazing that he is single handedly responsible for getting zones 1 and 2 a 2 day split. :screwy:

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Huntermax-4 said:


> And it's amazing that he is single handedly responsible for getting zones 1 and 2 a 2 day split. :screwy:
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


sounds like he is volunteering to rep z1.


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

deadduck365 said:


> Can somebody explain the difference between killing 24 teal and 24 buffies? .
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


One requires Tennis shoes or flip flops, the other waterfowl hunting gear!!!!:evil:


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

Gosh, I hope I know Loonboy!


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

Can you guys take a time-out for a sec? I'm outta popcorn. 


Like JD said, there are things in life that are whole lot more important. Go shoot ducks when the season is open and leave the rest to the biologists.


----------



## Sander vitreus 01 (Jan 2, 2008)

10% of the hunters kill 90% of the ducks. Hunt the weather and keep track of the calendar. On that note, flight mallards are here NOW! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Welllllll, I will say that I hope next year Z3 season opens up on October 12th, not the 5th. I LOVE my late November/December hunting.


----------



## DUCK LAB JAKE (Mar 6, 2004)

Not to hijack this thread, but is anyone shooting any ducks???


----------



## norton shores killer (Oct 24, 2009)

what would a guy like you know about ducks anyways?
:lol:


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

craigrh13 said:


> Welllllll, I will say that I hope next year Z3 season opens up on October 12th, not the 5th. I LOVE my late November/December hunting.


Meee tooo!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

Huntermax-4 said:


> And we'll have to rename "tennis shoe" hunters to "flip flop" hunters.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I guess ive never understood this. Most guys wear waders? Never seen a guy in tennis 
shoes shooting up the teal? So where did this tennis shoe thing come from?


----------



## Mudfoot (Nov 28, 2006)

Mason87 said:


> Why can't anyone just be thankful that we have 60 days to hunt and not 40 or 30? As far as weekends to hunt.....are you kidding me? Thats what vacation time is for and if you can't take it then sell all of your stuff and go hunt deer. Could it be better? yea. Could it be worse? yea. If anything it changes year to year, and every year someone is getting "screwed" over because of the weather......well deal with it.
> 
> P.S. I have been shooting a few birds


Bingo! Out of over 140 posts I finally find one that matches my same sentiment. Mason87 - you and I should hook up and hunt together


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

Visited my brother in the eastern end of the U.P. Fri and Sat. We shot a two man limits of mallards in a couple hours on Fri. We would have stuck it out to complete the limit of twelve but family commitments were on the agenda for the evening. Also, we saw nothing but mallards; no blacks, gads, widgeon or teal.
The same spot Sat a.m. was locked up with ice. We expanded an existing hole and only saw one widgeon and a few mergies. The bridge had more birds rafted around it than I have seen for quite a while.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

eucman said:


> Visited my brother in the eastern end of the U.P. Fri and Sat. We shot a two man limits of mallards in a couple hours on Fri. We would have stuck it out to complete the limit of twelve but family commitments were on the agenda for the evening. Also, we saw nothing but mallards; no blacks, gads, widgeon or teal.
> The same spot Sat a.m. was locked up with ice. We expanded an existing hole and only saw one widgeon and a few mergies. The bridge had more birds rafted around it than I have seen for quite a while.


Exactly so here we sit waiting with only 6 more days left of our season. 

Loonboy: There are 3 Upper penn. reps not one. As far as I know, at least the last 9 years it has been that way. You must have sat in on meetings before that, or were dozeing off when the reps stated where they were from and who they reped in the first 15 minutes of the meeting, or you had to drive so far to get to Higgins lake you were late.

I personally don't like your comment about the lack of knowledgeable people (sitting members on CWAC) I honestly believe it's a total oppisite of what you discribe. These guys are taking time to get involved in something they have a passion for. I'm sure they could be doing other things in their busy lives ie: spending time with family, pre season scouting, ice fishing or whatever trips their trigger depending on what meeting it is. So when you start regurgatating BS I take offence to that. I personally sat on the CWAC board for 8 years as a rep, vice chair and chair. Most of these gentleman trully care and have a burning passion for this resource. So i'll make a suggestion for you; get appointed to the board and show them how it's done since you're such an expert. 

Todd Alofs
EX CWAC rep. 
Waterfowl hunter

FYI: And so it begins..................................:lol:


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

casscityalum said:


> So where did this tennis shoe thing come from?


Maybe not teal, but guilty as charged. I appologize to all those i offend. Next generation of tennis shoe hunters.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

^^^haha, there it is, lynch him!


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> ^^^haha, there it is, lynch him!


Hey SK, I've got a pic of you hunting in your tennis too.  

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

wavie said:


> Maybe not teal, but guilty as charged. I appologize to all those i offend. Next generation of tennis shoe hunters.


Heck I shot those in my flip flops and bare feet in the blind this fall lol. But ya geese are one thing, but all this talk about duck tennis shoe got me thinking. Most duck hunters wear waders unless field hunting lol. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Huntermax-4 said:


> Hey SK, I've got a pic of you hunting in your tennis too.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


wore them quite a few times this year as well. hah.


----------



## DUCK LAB JAKE (Mar 6, 2004)

This year............not a thing


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

C.C.Alum -
the term "tennis shoe" hunter is generally a derogatory reference to people who hunt the managed areas directed at them by guys who are "real" hunters and go out on the big lake or anywhere for that matter that isn't a State/Federal managed area.

The truth of the matter is that a very large percentage of duck hunters can trace their beginnings in waterfowling back to an experience at a managed game area. Before they could afford Filson, McAllister, Browning and cork, they started with a Remington express, leaky knee boots, hand me down (or WalMart) clothing and aqua keel decoys. I myself have made this progression through the sport.

I have not hunted in a managed area for thirty years - that is until last Friday when the weather forced my son and I to Fish Point (I'm getting back to the premise of this thread, i.e. is anyone shooting ducks). There were 70 parties in the afternoon draw and we were picked 29th. We took a water blind (#4), my son's choice as I had no idea where to go. The blind there was in good shape and was thankful that the Fishpoint Waterfowlers Association had spent the time and energy to make it so.

The 30 knot wind and cold temps had the ducks moving but still they were very high and headed to a corn field somewhere far from us. We ended up with 4 mallards and a goose with the only blown chance when we allowed a black duck to escape unscathed from over top the decoys (it was such an apparently easy shot, I never got up to shoot assuming that junior was going to kill it - which he normally always does).
http://www.**************/albums/Dale-Stevenson/DSC03077.jpg

As we all should know, tomorrow is promised to no man so I was thankful for the opportunity to get out one last time with my son this season. And yes, I was a "tennis shoe" hunter for the day so thank you as well to all the people that make Fish Point what it is and available to all hunters.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

Nice job doob!! Good explanation 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

I always thought "Tennis Shoe Hunter" was solely someone that hunted a few times at the beginning of season and quit when it got cold. Nothing to do with bingo.


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

TSS Caddis said:


> I always thought "Tennis Shoe Hunter" was solely someone that hunted a few times at the beginning of season and quit when it got cold. Nothing to do with bingo.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


This is what I thought. 

I am also confused as to why so many SW guys that have begged for more time in December are so quiet. They were quiet when the dates got announced too. Just my observation....


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

highcaliberconsecrator said:


> This is what I thought.
> 
> I am also confused as to why so many SW guys that have begged for more time in December are so quiet. They were quiet when the dates got announced too. Just my observation....


There probably sick of being crucified for having the opinion/observations that they do!!

If I remember right, they argued hard a couple of years ago and lost one of their favorite hunts of the season(2 day split). Probably affraid that if they say anything, it might get even worse for them.

Besides, Smoke is probably saying enough to cover all of their opinions on that matter. LOL


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

goosemanrdk said:


> There probably sick of being crucified for having the opinion/observations that they do!!
> 
> Besides, Smoke is probably saying enough to cover all of their opinions on that matter. LOL


Heck to the yeah! HCC I guarantee there are plenty of dissatisfied hunters over here. Read goosemanrdks reply, he is spot on brother. There are a few of us that really don't give a fat rats bananna if we are crucified for what we believe in and myself and Rob are a couple. I don't need to feel liked or welcomed or a part of a club to feel good about myself. I dance to the beat of my own drummer always have. I had to hold back on my opinions when I was on cwac and it wasn't easy. :cwm27:

Besides do you really want to open up that can anyway?? :yikes: :lol: I thought we were having a nice friendly discussion. I'm actually just tring to pass the time since................well you know.


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

smoke said:


> I'm actually just tring to pass the time since................well you know.


Oh, Oh I know the answer.

There's very few ducks around.:evilsmile

What do I win?:lol:


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

smoke said:


> Heck to the yeah! HCC I guarantee there are plenty of dissatisfied hunters over here. :cwm27:


Sweet, can I get $1 for each of them? Maybe I can add another day to not having to work and having a little left over money to boot.


----------



## Loonboy (Nov 13, 2012)

Lol yes Smoke it was a few years ago , it was back when the splits started . If you read the post you would know that , and yes I gave up on that hole thing . I sickened me to listen to the meeting . Back then the numbers I mentioned was the correct number of reps . This country does not do equal representation anymore . The meetings I sat in , the rep talked about the few days they were even going to hunt here In Mich . So I do hope things have changed . Get informed before pointing fingers 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

goosemanrdk said:


> Oh, Oh I know the answer.
> 
> There's very few ducks around.:evilsmile
> 
> What do I win?:lol:


Well ROB you win a Christmas day duck hunt for two in snowing West Michigan. Place of your choosing and all expenses paid by me....................except the fines and court costs. Sorry can't cover that aspect! :lol:

Or you can come on down to the shop sometime.......i'll fire up the furnace brew up some strong coffee and maybe we can come up with a workable plan to present to our cwac rep for our area. All interested parties are welcome dates to be set latter. I can only fit 8-10 people shoulder to shoulder in my shop with alll my equipment but there will be standing room outdoors. BYOB coffee is free....................and so are my opinions! :lol: 



> Get informed before pointing fingers Original post by loonboy


 Loonboy check your pm's..............


----------

